# Japanese Maples!



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried to get a shot of the crew working with the Japanese Maples in the back ground.
[url="


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Great shot, I love Japanese maples, trestles, Shays and logging, so we are firing on all cylinders here!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Excuse me: The fire is in the *firebox*, not in the cylinders!


----------

